# Britney Spears: 15 Mio. Dollar-Deal mit “X Factor”



## beachkini (12 Apr. 2012)

​
In den vergangen Wochen und Monaten wurde viel spekuliert und gemunkelt, wer denn in der amerikanischen Talent-Show “X Factor” den Platz neben Simon Cowell einnehmen wird. Als mögliches Jury-Mitlied wurden schon viele bekannte Namen gennant, darunter waren Mariah Carey, Janet Jackson, Pink, Avril Lavigne und Britney Spears. Janet Jackson hat bereits offiziell erklärt, dass sie einen zu vollen Termin-Kalender habe, um bei “X Factor” anzufangen, also bleiben nur noch ungefähr vier heiße Kandidatinnen.

Eine dieser vier Kandidatinnen soll einem Vertragsabschluss mit “X Factor” schon gefährlich Nahe sein. Nachdem vor einem Monat bereits ein Gerücht aufkam, Britney Spears soll sehr wahrscheinlich diesen begehrten Jury-Platz einnehmen von den Machern der Show rund 20 Millionen Dollar verlangt haben, berichtet “E!Online” nun, dass der Vertragsabschluss schon ganz bald anstehen könnte. Denn Britneys Team und “X Factor” sollen sich mittlerweile auf 15 Millionen Dollar geeinigt haben.

Zahlreiche Quellen sollen das dem Promiportal exklusiv bestätigt haben. Ein Insider, der über den anstehenden Deal informiert sein soll, erklärte: “Nach dem Hin und Her beider Seiten haben sie endlich ein Abkommen getroffen, was Britneys Gehalt betrifft.” 15 Millionen Dollar soll die Sängerin bekommen und nun, da die große Streitfrage geklärt sein soll, könnten sie sich endlich auch um die kleinen Details kümmern, fügte die Quelle hinzu. Zu diesen kleinen Details könnte einer zweiten Quelle zufolge auch Britneys Verlobter, Jason Trawick, gehören. Der soll nämlich ein Produzent der Show werden, glaubt man dem Informanten. “Es wird erwartet, dass Jason jeden Tag mit Britney am Set ist. Er ist ihr Felsen und er wird sie durch den ganzen Prozess leiten.”, erklärte die Quelle. Mal sehen was wir von “X Factor” noch alles hören werden und was an diesen Quellen-Aussagen dran ist. 
(prominent24.de)


----------



## Q (12 Apr. 2012)

na als Kandidatin hätte sie wohl keine Chance mehr  :thx:


----------

